# large sous vide bags?



## gnatboy911

Hey guys, So I want to do some experimenting for Easter Sunday dinner with a sous vide ham.  Problem is, my vac bags aren't big enough to hold the ham.  I bought two...a smaller one to test out this week with the wife, then one for Sunday dinner when the family comes over.  Gallon ziplocs aren't large enough.  Either bag, I can't get the darn ham through the opening.

I was thinking about buying some of those super huge ziploc storage bags, those would fit for sure.

The wife recommended one of those oven bags that you can use for turkeys.  Problem with that is there is no zipper or closer on it.  If I went that route, I wonder if I could use water immersion technique to get the air out, then twist the top and secure with a couple zip ties.  I was planning on using a 5 gallon bucket,  (don't have a sweet cooler set up like @dirtsailor2003  yet).  I was going to make sure the top of the bag where I've used the zip ties is up and out of the water line, clipped to the side.

Thoughts or suggestions guys?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak

Below is a "basics" to sous-vide put out by Doug Baldwin....   interesting...

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## rexster314

If you have a Foodsaver type sealer, Foodsaver makes expandable, creased bags you make from a roll. Ends fold in like a paper grocery bag, then you seal. They work very well


----------



## SmokinAl

If you have a large enough vacuum machine you can get 15" wide bags that a ham would easily fit into.

Al


----------



## daveomak

The bag does not necessarily have to be sealed...   Clipping the top to the container will work fine..  I do that often when heating foods...


----------



## milkman55

They make 2 gal Zip Loc Freezer bags.  I use them all the time for large cuts like pork belly.


----------



## gnatboy911

Thank you guys for the suggestions and info. My vac sealer isn't big enough for the 15 inch bags. Since I already have the oven bags on hand I may try that.


----------



## travisty

You could also just get some gallon /2 gallon zip lock bags, or even the slow cooker liner bags, and use the water displacement method for things too big for the foodsaver gags you have.


----------



## gnatboy911

Thanks guys.  I went with the oven bags we had on hand.  So far it seems to be ok.  Put the ham in the bag, put bag down in the water and twisted up the top, then clipped to the side.  I put the ham in last night at around 730ish at 150.  Going to pull it out tonight for dinner and see what the verdict is.


----------



## travisty

Send Pics once its done! Id love to see how it turns out, and hear if it was worth it!


----------



## gnatboy911

I took a picture of it in the bag, in the water....I'm hoping to take pics and post about the experiment after I eat it tonight!


----------

